# Shop Scrubdown



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Didn't want to further hijack Dean's shop thread, but since about October, we have been in shop revamp mode as well. There's alot of year's of packrattery to overcome:





I horde wood. And then find things to do with it. One of our final spray booth projects is a built in cabinet. My original intent was to make it a paint grade piece. Got half way into it and changed my mind. I must be out of my mind to be stripping from paint to clear grade after installation. That was red exterior stain on pine.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

looks like you horde more wood than my brother, but he has an excuse, he's a carpenter and my mother's son.

:thumbup:

Now I have another resolution, it involves a 40 cu yd dumpster


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wood that is no longer worth storing does not go into dumpsters.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Love a good bonfire. Gives me another reason to bbq and drink.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

When you gonna paint that door?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

unfortunately we got rules in this town about open burning. Certain times of year, permit, and no building material.


BUT, pit fires are OK anytime. And you should see what I burn in THAT :thumbup:

Mass town regs are silly at times. VT is better in many aspects. :thumbup:


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

Is that a shotgun beside the door?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> Is that a shotgun beside the door?


I thought it was a Stabila case, but you may be right.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We call that security out here in the country.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Love a good bonfire. Gives me another reason to bbq and drink.


A man of common sense.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> We call that security out here in the country.


 You wedge it against the door?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

So how much beer was drank around the fire?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Tossing that is a tough call. You ok?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We pulled three truck loads that size of out the cold storage section of our new shop. It was all leftover and cutoffs from the construction of the building over two years. I always save as much as possible until I realize it is taking up more space than it is worth. Plus, we still have a full size shipping container full of salvaged timber and barnboard from the barn we dismantled to build the new building.

So this scrubdown is a combo of finishing the current phase of the new building so we can start the next one. We finished the concrete on the production floor finally and put in ripped barnboard chair rail and panel details and baseboard. And many of you saw (I think) the cedar veneered overhead doors we made on site this past fall. Its all coming together, slowly.

And the spray shop is undergoing its long overdue remodel. So, 3 projects happening at once. But, all of the shelving, castered carts, work benches, and built in storage cabinets are being built out of material that didnt make it to the burn pile. I guess we call it progress, but its always one step forward, one step back and somehow things move forward. 

Looking forward to having all the space finally optimized for '12. Dean even inspired me to build a mobil office into the drafting table area of the new shop. Its on wifi so its pretty slick. We brought in a refrigerator and a microwave so I never really have to leave.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Sounds excellent.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Spent the afternoon making doors. Two more not hung yet, plus a magnetized vent chute lid.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice to have an indoor winter project. Going to look real good..


----------

